

Will you help me spread a hoax? - bozho

I know this is an unusual request, but let me explain.<p>Hoaxes are all over the internet, and people don&#x27;t get educated to doubt information that they read. That&#x27;s why I thought we should help improve that. But we can&#x27;t just write articles about how gullible people are, because those people won&#x27;t read these articles.<p>Instead, I wrote a simple hoax about a scientific discovery that the alignment of stars correlates with the behavior of financial markets:<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;pastebin.com&#x2F;7F7szky8<p>If you help me spread it (by sharing it), we can track down the gullible people and email them an instruction of how to avoid this in the future.<p>I won&#x27;t use the emails I gather for spam, of course - I will delete the database as soon as I send the explanatory email.<p>So, would you help me educate &quot;the masses&quot; in an unorthodox way? And do you think the piece needs editing (I&#x27;m happy to incorporate any suggestion)
======
hacknat
You need to learn more about people if you think this will have any effect on
the overall ignorance of even the population that engages with your hoax. This
is elitism in its worst form.

